# Dried corn stalks?



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Are dried corn stalks safe for goats?  I've got some up in the hay barn from this year, but don't know if they are safe or not.  Some of them do have stripped cobs on them (the chickens ate all the kernels off before I cut them down.)


----------



## freemotion (Sep 15, 2009)

I never have, but I'd give them to my girls.  Introduce any new food slowly.  But corn is a form of grass, so if they like it, they will eat it.  I have only one of my four who is seriously interested in the husks when I buy sweet corn.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 15, 2009)

mine love the stalks.


----------



## FarmerMack (Sep 15, 2009)

I feed the stalks to my goats dried or not. My Angora buck loves them but my pygmy doe doesnt. The Angora's 2 pygora boys both like them but not as much as he does. feed away if they dont like it they wont eat it


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, they went for it...after it was thoroughly sniffed and licked a little by our bravest doe.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 15, 2009)

Just in case they were the goat-eating kind of cornstalks....like the stories told in the barn by the older bucklings after the people turn the lights out......


----------



## annanicole18 (Sep 15, 2009)

mine loved taking over my garden.  my dairy doe plowed the stalks over because my pygmy is too little.  they liked it and it kept them busy


----------

